# Games that disappointed you



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

Probably some of you had this situation before: You bought a game that looked promising 
and fun, however, while you played it, you realized that it isn't that great at all and not as 
you imagined. Maybe even so bad that you regret having bought it.

Was there ever a game that disappointed you? What didn't you like about it? Did you ever had
a game which was so bad that you regret having bought it?

For me, it's Pokemon Sun. Now don't get me wrong, it's not like that I hated that game completely,
but to be honest, compared to other Pokemon games, Sun wasn't really entertaining for me and I
was kinda bored of it afterwards. I would say that I was kinda disappointed about it, however, I
wouldn't say that I regret having bought it. Let's say once played through is enough for me. 
Maybe USUM would be more interesting for me.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Usum will be your saviour.
For me its hometown story. It was just.....

Plain. Like plain noodles


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 5, 2017)

For me it was Pikmin 3. It looked SO good, but when I got it, the bosses, and even enmies were too hard for me.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 5, 2017)

The Undertale hype was real so I caved in, played for a couple of hours to give it a chance and was disappointed. I saw so many people claiming that certain bosses were hard but I felt like I sped through. I'm always one to play games on the easiest mode but I felt it was too easy for me, although clearly this isn't a popular opinion amongst its fans


----------



## Garrett (Nov 5, 2017)

Final Fantasy XIII on PS3. I was really looking forward to it, bought it day one, but thought it was an utterly joyless, repetitive, dull excuse of a game. 

It was as if the developers decided to remove all the fun elements of a Final Fantasy game. Awful. People try to defend it, but it's just plain bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2017)

Pok?mon Sun/Moon as well, for too many reasons.

Also Monster Hunter games, at least the 3ds ones I tried (3U, 4U). I really don't get the appeal with a crapton of tutorials and too much cluttery layout and weird camera angles for the controllers. I'm lowkey curious of Stories, but idk.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 5, 2017)

Ever Oasis. It looked so great but had so many flaws and gameplay was not rewarding. Did enjoy it for a while because I was waiting for payoff, but it never came, unfortunately. Switching characters every 30 seconds in dungeons ruined the flow, costume designs were soulless and had maybe 2 or 3 basic designs and then the only variation was colour, character customization was incredibly limited, and the town building aspect was monotonous and pointless after a while since you become rich fast and have nothing to spend it on. 

Last of Us. I'm in the minority here, but the introductory gameplay was great whereas the rest of the game was boring (imo) because gameplay was not unique or varied enough to be interesting. It's a point-A-to-B kind of game. I wish it was more like the introduction throughout.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 5, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda... my love for the original trilogy led me to blindly preorder it (stupid, I know). It’s just so incredibly sad that they destroyed the entire series with a single, horrendous game. And no, I do not consider the animation the worst part like most people do (although it IS pretty bad - they somehow managed to make it look even worse than the first title in the series) - it’s the story and terrible characters that completely break the game.


----------



## nanamii (Nov 5, 2017)

i would say danganronpa v3 ,, the previous games had great characters , plot development and it was just good ?? when i first played v3 they forced a plot twist within the first 2 hours of the game ... plus after the first trial everything went downhill fast and i wanted to throw the game out ?? worst of all the ending is so rushed and terrible with some easy cliche ( at least the characters were okay ) --


----------



## KingofHearts (Nov 5, 2017)

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 5, 2017)

i'd give samus returns a 6.5 i wish it was better


----------



## Joy (Nov 5, 2017)

Story of Seasons. It honestly looked like such a great game but it's sooooo slow. I really want to continue it but every time I pop it into my 3DS I get bored almost immediately.


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 5, 2017)

For me its Fallout 4, it's a good shooter, but it's an embarrassment of a fallout game. The settlement building on it killed it for me. Just becuase of how much of the game is catered around it. Not to mention it barley functions and is very broken. I hope they get obsidian back to make the next fallout though, high hopes


----------



## Cress (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll agree on Sun & Moon. Gen 6 lowered my enjoyment of Pokemon games, but Gen 7 was what killed it completely. I'm definitely skipping out on USUM, and Gen 8 would have to do something big to make me go back to the series, but I'm not holding any hopes.


Garrett said:


> Final Fantasy XIII on PS3. I was really looking forward to it, bought it day one, but thought it was an utterly joyless, repetitive, dull excuse of a game.
> 
> It was as if the developers decided to remove all the fun elements of a Final Fantasy game. Awful. People try to defend it, but it's just plain bad.


I enjoyed 13 when I first played it years ago, but going back to it is impossible. Not really sure what I enjoyed about it the first time, but at least I got some enjoyment out of it I guess.


nanamii said:


> i would say danganronpa v3 ,, the previous games had great characters , plot development and it was just good ?? when i first played v3 they forced a plot twist within the first 2 hours of the game ... plus after the first trial everything went downhill fast and i wanted to throw the game out ?? worst of all the ending is so rushed and terrible with some easy cliche ( at least the characters were okay ) --


Oh boy I'm gonna get a lot of TBT for this lol


Spoiler: Spoilers duh



Well if it's about Kaede being the first killer, that's much further in than 2 hours since V3 drags out everything out so much (I'd be surprised if you even get to the fist Deadly Life in 2 hours).  But I can't think of another plot twist so I'm gonna assume that's what you're talking about.
It didn't feel forced at all and I don't think _ANYONE_ could really see it coming.  Of course some won't like the twist and some will, but in no way was it forced.

I can agree that after chapter 1 the game started to slowly drop in quality, but chapter 5 ABSOLUTELY picked the game back up.

And the ending... it was a neat idea that was horribly executed. The main problem was with how incredibly vague everything was, since the ending was essentially "your lives are all a complete lie, oh but that's a lie too lol." All you get from the ending is that 13 people died (their names may be a lie too for all we know), and "Shuichi," "Maki," and "Himiko" didn't die. With how vague everything is, it makes understanding what the true intent behind the ending almost impossible to tell. The ending isn't meant to be a 4th wall break, but when the game is barely giving you anything save for Tsumugi-cosplaying-as-Ibuki's 1 remark about those "beyond the 4th wall," of course the player is going to make that conclusion. It doesn't help that the characters you're trying to protect turn around and talk about how awful the audience watching them is right after that. This is Danganronpa which is supposed to make you feel like a terrible emotional wreck, and after all of the tragedies in V3 the player is going to be a mess. So now you have a scenario in which the player feels personally attacked by the game's characters while in an emotionally-vulnerable state. Of course most players are going to hate the ending. I'm extremely guilty of this myself as well, oh boy I was texting some angry messages to a friend while going through chapter 6 the first time.
However after going back through the ending a few weeks later without being clouded by emotions and knowing that the ending isn't a 4th wall break insulting the player, I can... appreciate what they were trying to go for with the ending. I'm not sure if I'd call it good or bad (again, the ending gives you basically NO info on what even happened), we just need more closure.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 6, 2017)

Arize said:


> Ever Oasis. It looked so great but had so many flaws and gameplay was not rewarding..



Same here.

I played for 15 minutes, and it was the longest 15 minutes of my life..

I recommend this game to people who want to die, as it will bore you to death.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 6, 2017)

cammy said:


> i'd give samus returns a 6.5 i wish it was better



Yeah, it's not a bad game but I feel that Mercury Steam doesn't completely get Metroid. And the fact that any dev team would have been held back by the linear and repetitive design of the original Metroid II doesn't help either.

I enjoyed it while it lasted. Completed it once but haven't touched it since.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

Yoshi's New Island for 3ds. I liked it a first but when the annoyance curve like went haywire too early in and you could hardly finish some stages it went annoying. I loved the Snes(later gba port etc.) version very much but this.. noooo


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 6, 2017)

I forget the title, but it was a game based on Avatar, the Last Airbender. The first one I got was really cool, because you could play as the four main characters and a second player could join you to complete the story in co-op mode. Then I got one of the sequels and it was okay, but it was really short. The first game was longer and more interesting. It was disappointing because I think I beat it in a week or less. I kind of want to try the game for Legend of Korra, but I am worried it will be short like the other game.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 6, 2017)

Forgot to mention another game, which I also disappointed me a lot.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. I remember I was really excited when they finally 
announced a Mystery Dungeon game for the 3DS back then. I got the game on release day and
of course I started to play it immediately. After a few hours, I made my first conclusion and to
be honest, I was not so much excited. I mean, I love the MD series and I was happy to play as
Snivy, which is one of my favorite Pokemon. However, there are so many things that bothers me
on this game. Some of the new features also kinda sucks. And compared to the older MD games,
the story here is not so fascinating. I mean, it's not that bad, but at many points kinda lame. I 
was disappointed overall and I have to say, it's my least favorite game of the MD series. I wish 
it had more to offer, but oh well... Luckily, Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon was better.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 6, 2017)

more stuff that disappointed me:
pokemon sun and moon, so many dumb mistakes (pss no longer existing, dex nav gone too) never want to go back to it, the pokemon for the most part were lame but characters were fine (i want to kill hau however) but it was a lot harder than xy so that's a plus and i'll still buy ultra sun and moon because i've never missed a pokemon game lmao
the new pokemon mystery dungeon games
kid icarus uprising was way too short, multiplayer sucked too but it's good, i just expected better


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 6, 2017)

The most recent one was Amnesia: Memories. Nice artwork, but I honestly think pretty much all of the guys are varying degrees of creepers. I got all of the endings and went through all of the routes, hoping I'd like something but... Not really. I don't know why this game was so hyped by the otome community back before it came out because I hated it. I played this a few months ago after buying it on a Steam sale.

I've gotten pretty darn good at telling what games I might like and which I wouldn't over the years though, so this happens very rarely nowadays.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 8, 2017)

*Games that disappointed me...*

There's really a lot games that have disappointed me; however, it's a bit difficult for me to remember them all at the top of my head. So... I guess I'll go with whatever that I can remember at the moment. This is definitely going to be pretty tough...

1. Tales of Symphonia Dawn of the New World - When I first had the game in my possession... I was really hyped up to see the gang back together again due to the fact that I beaten Tales of Symphonia for the GameCube. While playing the game I had to deal with the monster system instead of really having the gang being back together. It really took a long while for them to be together as a group again. That was the sole reason why I wanted to play it in the first place. They had to do it to me.... Bleh. It was kind of frustrating for me... I really wanted to stop playing the game, but I wanted to know what happens at the end and continue to strive to beat the game.

2. Harvest Moon: Magical Melody - The reason why I didn't like the game was because of the graphics. I really didn't like the way it looked, so it made it difficult to continue playing despite being a big fan of the Harvest Moon series. If they had fixed that problem then I would have been more inclined to actually play the game. Even with the game upgrade it wasn't enough to push me to want to play it either.

3. Harvest Moon DS - For this one... It was a little bit better than Harvest Moon: Magical Melody, but it was still a game that I haven't bothered to complete. For me... I felt unmotivated to continue playing the game and had to drop it completely. 'Cause of that unmotivated feeling... I just never bothered to pick it up ever again. Maybe I would haven't later on, however, I don't think I ever will at this point.

4. Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven - This is a game that I bought pre-owned. I bought the game due to needing a new game to play since I tend to want a new game to play after I beat a game that I have. A problem that I have with the game is the way it is progressed. There are times where after one battle then you'll have to fight another  immediately afterwards. There were times where I wanted to save my game and pretty much take a break from the game. But... I couldn't since I needed to beat those battles before I can do so. I do like the battle system though and the voice acting. Though I do wish there was more lines that were voiced.

5. Final Fantasy XIII/6. Final Fantasy XII/7. Final Fantasy XIII-2 - I don't remember much about them, but I do remember the reason why I didn't like them. I didn't like them because it no longer felt like a Final Fantasy game for me. It felt kind of weird when playing them, so I just dropped them and never bothered to pick them up again. Plus the fact that I don't think I could play them again if I no longer have them in my possession anymore. So if I wanted to play them again then I would have to get those games and that's something that I rather not do at all.

These are the ones that I've remembered so far. Though... I did hear from some of my friends about some of games that they played that were really bad that I shouldn't bother to play at all. Like Final Fantasy XV, Star Ocean 5, Tales of Zestiria, and Tales of Xillia 2. There were also Sword Art Online Hollow Realization, Sword Art Online Lost Song, and Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE. I'm kind of sure that I pretty much wouldn't be liking these games since me and my friends do have a lot of similar taste in video games.


----------



## Alire (Nov 8, 2017)

I was pretty disappointed with these best bingo sites Prey earlier this year. I was so hyped up for that game. It wasn't necessarily bad or anything, I just expected more I guess.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 8, 2017)

Honestly, Pokemon Sun/Moon was disappointing for me as well. I didn't like the way the map was, I miss gyms (and gym badges, they were always so pretty), and I hate the Ultra Beasts. Among other things. It was still a relatively enjoyable game but it fell short for me. I'm not sure I'm going to buy USUM at all.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Nov 8, 2017)

For me it would be Super Mario Bros 3. I love playing Super Mario especially if I'm using my Nintendo Black and White but the Super Mario Bro 3 is fun yet not as challenging as I would expect it to be. Like I am looking for more challenging levels.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 8, 2017)

Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XV, Dark Souls 2 (I need to give it another fair shot), Infamous: Second Son, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs. I haven't really played many disappointing games, but I think these are all of mine.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 9, 2017)

Harvest moon: the Tale of Two Towns?

I bought it for my niece at first but she got bored easily, so I decided to continue it and I get the idea why she get rid of it that quick. The game pace is slow, the characters are not memorable or unique enough for me, I legit got no interest on any bachelor/bachelorette there. The conversations are pretty dull and repetitive. Plus the frustration of going back and forth to the two towns everyday tired me to death.

Anyone played this game? Please tell me that I'm not the one who got disappointed by this game :'D


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Pok?mon Sun/Moon as well, for too many reasons.
> 
> Also Monster Hunter games, at least the 3ds ones I tried (3U, 4U). I really don't get the appeal with a crapton of tutorials and too much cluttery layout and weird camera angles for the controllers. I'm lowkey curious of Stories, but idk.



i agree on pokemon sun and moon. i didnt really like the world and the story was a bit Meh :<


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, I just prefer the old styles to the games, and their annoying monitor policy they have on it (like those dumb bans YOU get if someone else try to use tricks and glitches on the GTS etc.)

And the fact that they hid it worked worse on the older models, lol. :|


----------



## Arstotzkan (Nov 9, 2017)

Skyrim's the main one coming to mind atm. I never got past the tutorial - everything was so boring and the handholding killed it for me. I've heard its better after the tutorial but meh :/


----------



## Farobi (Nov 9, 2017)

Arstotzkan said:


> Skyrim's the main one coming to mind atm. I never got past the tutorial - everything was so boring and the handholding killed it for me. I've heard its better after the tutorial but meh :/



I felt the same and stopped playing it for like 2 months until I got bored enough to come back. Spent 30 hours finishing random quests without even exploring many parts of the map. I don't play mods too though so apparently there's much more that can be accomplished in Skyrim.

As for me, I am sad I never got to like a LoZ game. I bought a link in the past for the 3DS as my first Zelda game an although it wasn't bad, it didn't really wow me much at all. I really want to like it but idk :/


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

In all honesty, not many games disappointed me to the level that I really don’t like them but they’ve been some games I think some more features should’ve been added to them. For example there was Mario Kart 8 deluxe.  I didn’t like how there were some characters that were taken away, for example, they replaced some most wanted characters with a whole line of Bowser’s children. I didn’t like how they included a WHOLE line of Bowser’s children because there could’ve been much more characters 
like Diddy Kong and Birdo, who were taken away from the game. Also, I’m not sure if this applies to all of the Mario Kart games, but I feel like these music trucks are bit more repetitive and give me a headache to be honest. They also took away some of the items compared to other Mario Kart games. For example I really enjoyed the Mega mushroom but they decided to take it away and then replaced it with new items like the Boomerang, and I don’t think that the Boomerang is very useful at all because it has the same equivalent as three shells. Also, not to mention the coins. The coins are quite a disappointment to the game because when you collect coins, the more fast you get... that is quite annoying because the game is meant for racing, not to be 10 times faster than everybody else with COINS. That’s why they have the CC.


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

This game didn’t frustrate me much, but I still have not very good feelings about it even though I play it a lot. It’s actually ACC (and I’m also afraid that I’m meant to post this in the ACC section but this thread is in here so okay). So ACC is pretty much a rushed game to me, I mean, it did come out early for Australia but still, I’m not very impressed. But at the same time, I do have some bias since it’s a phone game which doesn’t need to have very good graphics. And I don’t expect the game be too good at the moment as it is still developing and is in it’s early stages. Anyways onto my complaints. Unlike Animal Crossing New Leaf, this game is does not have a multiplayer option and the only way you could meet new people is by passing them by (like streetpass) or being friends with them over the Internet. You cannot play with each other live. The other thing I don’t like is the limitation of items in shops. In Timmy and Tommy’s Shop, there is only three items of furniture you can buy at a time. Same goes for the able sisters. And what’s even more frustrating is that Labelle’s Shop, Able and Sable’s Shop and Kick’s Shop are all put in the same place, therefore in a certain time they would come, and they would not be available all day. So sometimes in the morning, Able and Sable would come out. in the afternoon Labelle come, and in the evening and night Kicks would come, and then it’s arranged in a scrambled order. Another thing I didn’t like was that you could not sell furniture or clothes, and you could only sell shells, fish, bugs, and fruit. There is only four islands campers could visit, so it is very small. And when you finished all the requests then it gets a bit boring after that, and you have to wait another three hours for a new camper to come in to the island. P.S. I’m not sure if this is meant to go into the ACC section or not.


----------



## infallible (Nov 11, 2017)

i had to force myself through Assassin's Creed Unity. it was so bad. and i was a huge Assassin's Creed fan at the time. (luckily Assassin's Creed Syndicate made up for it. and Origins looks promising.)

also Mass Effect: Andromeda. i looooove bioware games and the mass effect franchise, but andromeda was just... boring. another game i had to force myself through, except i never finished it. i don't have the motivation. yet i can play the others of the series many many times.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 13, 2017)

Speaking of Assassin's Creed, I was disappointed in the Nintendo DS titles. I was super excited to finally get a AC on a Nintendo system. But this was before I bought and played Altair's Chronicles. It's full of glitches, enemies take forever to kill, you get killed with one hit, the AI is horrible, you have to time your jumps... I can go on and on.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh my god how could I forget that huge disappointment that was Far Cry 4. My god. The ending to Far Cry 3 was a disappointment too. The game was great, I loved it, but the ending sucked so badly.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Nov 13, 2017)

The Dragon Quest 7 remake.
I thought it'd be good but... Nah...
Just basic RPG that made me feel like a sucker for buying it.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Pokemon Moon, main story was pretty good, but it gets pretty boring in the postgame. If they’re struggling to produce postgame content due to having to make everything 3D, I would be completely fine with them going back to 2D with more content.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity was probably the most disappointing game for me, at least it's the one that always comes to mind when I hear this question. I'm generally satisfied with the games I buy even when they're not that great but I was expecting so much better from a 3DS Mystery Dungeon. I wish Nintendo would remember that it's not just 5 yr olds that play their games. lol

I see a few people mentioning ToS: Dawn of the New World which is a little gratifying because just looking at that game disappoints me. I've never played it, Tales of Symphonia is one of my favorite games and I could never bear to ruin it with a crappy sequel hahah


----------



## Huseyin (Nov 16, 2017)

Well, I didn't actually buy this game, because it's japan only and I don't speak japanese so I used an emulator on my phone and an english patch, but Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade (The one with Roy, for the GBA) was the most dissapointing game for me EVER. I loved it's prequel fire emblem the blazing sword (also known as just Fire Emblem, the one with Lyn, Hector and Eliwood). I loved it so much I that when I finished playing it, I went right to Binding Blade. But Binding Blade dissapointed me so much. I expected at least a little bit of characters from fe7 to be in the story. Almost none were in it, or even mentioned. The story wasn't great either and Eliwood's son, Roy didn't even have it's own character really. He's just bland. To date it's my least favourite Fire Emblem game. the gameplay wasn't great either. Fe7 had variating goals, from defend this many turns to seize the throne. Fire emblem 6 had ONLY seize the throne, which I didn't like. It also wasn't an actual challenge, more like spam ambush spawns everywhere which just are not fun. Phew, I didn't expect it to turn in such a big rant, I've yet to cover other things I don't like about it too, but I guess this is enough.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 17, 2017)

Tomodachi Life, I admit I like the game...but it's just.
I wish there were more things to do in it and: 




Spoiler



*ALL THAT ANNYOYING FIGHTING THEY DO! UGHHHHHHHHH! It's not annoying the first time, but after a while it's annoying as heck! You're wasting your time just to calm them down with things (like making them take a bath) and then when you get one of them to apologize..sometimes the other Mii won't accept it! wasting more time to cheer up the now sad Mii! 
*







*
SERIOUS NINTENDO
, LIKE TONE IT DOWN!

Also things start to become predicable instead of random.*


*Things like this picture below can be annoying as well and "I want some new chothes"*






*And CAN I LOG INTO MY GAME JUST ONCE WITHOUT THIS HAPPENING! It's a thing in this game.
*


*Also Who's sick idea was to put divorce in this game!*


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 22, 2017)

The game which most readily comes to mind when it comes to disappointment is Fire Emblem: Awakening. I had been a fan of the series for a few years prior to its release after being exposed to Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn by someone I know. Those were and to this day remain two of my favorite video games, and I proceeded to get into the rest of the older games which were released outside of Japan. Needless to say, I was expecting a lot from Fire Emblem: Awakening and it wholly failed to deliver. 

I initially enjoyed the game because of how hyped I was for a new Fire Emblem game, but after a while its glaring cracks made themselves apparent to me. Problems I have with Fire Emblem: Awakening include:


A lack of varied objectives that are found in older games in the series.

Uninteresting map design.

Comparatively bland, one-dimensional characters with boring support conversations. Some, but admittedly not all, of the older games' support conversations blow all of Awakening's out of the water. Awakening's cast, when judged against other Fire Emblem casts, is very flat and the only character I found halfway interesting was Virion.

Being able to play as just about every main antagonist and a character that supposedly had sacrificed themself, whose sacrifice is shown and mourned over by your characters. While these were tied to optional side-missions to unlock them, it's a great way to suck out all of the stakes of the game and make everything meaningless.

Adding onto the previous point, the huge emphasis on shipping/marriage and children characters. While your characters in older Fire Emblem games could become couples, it was more rare and unless they were already in a relationship prior to the events of the story, what ended up happening with them was left up to their endings after you finish the game's story. Awakening's marriage system left too little to the imagination and was plainly unrealistic, which for what was once a more serious series is a jarring change. 

The child characters, meanwhile, introduced the awful Outrealms concept to the series and were justified through time travel. The story is a whole lot less interesting and engrossing when the one story important time travel child, Lucina, doesn't end up being unique after all because somehow all of the other children of your original army's soldiers managed to survive this supposedly hellscape future.

A very boring and shoddily cobbled together plot that ultimately didn't fit into previously established series lore until Intelligent Systems retroactively expanded on/retconned Grima's origins in Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia, which came out a whole 5 years later.

The introduction of DLC. While I don't really fault them for this since it's the nature of the video game business these days, it's just sort of unfortunate. It led us to, for example, the combined DLC of Shadows of Valentia costing more than the base game for less worthwhile things.


Fire Emblem: Awakening was a rough wake-up call to a vastly different Fire Emblem than the one I had previously come to know. The game left me feeling burned and I still am not entirely back on board with the series. The story of Fates was as bad if not worse, the fanservice more egregious and I don't even want to think about the stupid dimensional shenanigans used to justify child characters again. Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia was a great installment, but my expectations for the series moving forward are still low when I look at Tokyo Mirage Sessions, Fire Emblem Warriors, and Fire Emblem Heroes.

I'm sure I've been disappointed by other games which I'll have to give some thought to and probably post about at some other time, but Fire Emblem: Awakening was definitely the disappointment with the most lasting effects.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

The Sims: Medieval. I remember being so hyped for that and it letting me down. Still played it a ton. But was not as enthused as I thought I would?ve been. Had funny stuff in it though, def some good points. It remains a sad milestone in my game life though lmao

Also, I?m a big fan of the Fable franchise. I didn?t actually play this installment because I was disappointed when more info came out about it, so idk if it counts for this thread, but Fable: The Journey was a bust. I was so disappointed to hear that they were utilizing Kinect for it that I couldn?t bring myself to get it. Watched a play through of it online and it seemed like a slog. Didn?t like the turns they took in the storyline, and the overall plot of the game seemed disconnected. Glad I didn?t get it, but sad that that was essentially the last installment in that series. I hope they come out with more but idk if it?ll be the same without Theresa.


----------



## Sloom (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Home Designer was a pretty big disappointment


----------



## JCnator (Nov 22, 2017)

Sonic Lost World on Wii U had a lot of potential on actually being a game that's worth playing, yet it dropped the ball halfway through. Here's a few problems that ultimately made me despise this game:


Level design quality that varies wildly from one act to another, with many levels falling between average and insufferably bad, with a few good levels here and there
The controls seem to be off, which is never a good thing when a level asks you to be precise with your moves
A good chunk of Sonic's movesets are criminally underused, especially if you aren't actively going after the Red Rings
The parkour moves aren't properly explained in the entire game
Most of my fails came from either poorly implemented set pieces or controls that didn't felt right at crucial moments
Formulaic thematic ? la New Super Mario Bros. (grass, desert, beach, ice, forest, sky, volcano)


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 3, 2017)

Pocket Camp got boring really fast
Pok?mon Moon was fun until late/post game. 
FFE- never even wanted this one but my brother bought it, didn't like it, and gave it to me.
Disney Magical World 2 wasn't as fun as the first. 
I played Hey! Pikmin for 3 minutes.
Miitopia and Tomodachi Life got boring after a while.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2017)

The USUM Pok?mon games.

- Overly ev/iv trained pokemon/trainers when you got to Poni island. Yeah I can as well spoil this af so you can prepare, those of you who "still" play. Like, I remember those times you could just train a nice team and not having to worry about this.
- And pretty much everything crap they got from the s/m games. I mean those were bad and I actually had some kinda hype for the USUM game due to post-content and the new features. But yeah nah I kept trying to Poni Island where it suddenly got very steep in fact of having a good team. I prefer my casual old gens, kthxbye.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

fire emblem fates

i cant put a pin on why it did but


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

Pokemon Moon, there was no end game content whatsoever


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Devil May Cry 2* - Didn't capture the same feeling as the first game

*Prince of Persia:Warrior Within* - I felt the devs tried hard to reach out to a mature audience that it kind of made the game feel kind of sloppy. Some of the puzzle and designs were good tho. 

*Contact* - Initially,  I got the impression that this game was Earthbound on the DS for some reason lol I should revisit this game at some point, but I do remember getting bored of it.

*Glover 64* - No comment lol


----------



## Mariotag (Dec 6, 2017)

Games that disappointed me? Hm. I'd say most Zelda games Skyward Sword onward. They just felt empty for some reason. I will note though, A Link Between Worlds is probably an exception to that. BotW is by no means a bad game, but yeah.. Kinda empty after you've been everywhere after your first scan of the world.

Super Mario 3D World and 3D Land were both not so engaging. Pretty much any first 3ds sequel fits this as well. Sticker Star: Why not make everybody a Toad, Luigi's Mansion 2: We were so worried we might scare someone so we toned it down.
KH3D was just unmemorable. There are exceptions, but I think this is good enough for now.


----------



## lemoncakes17 (Dec 6, 2017)

I haven't actually played the game myself, but I recently watched someone play through Dead Space 1, 2 and 3, and 3 was just... Ugh. Isaac and Ellie didn't feel like the same characters, and I hated the whole love triangle thing between them and Norton. It just felt so, I don't know... high-school drama-esque. Really detracted from the story, imo. (which wasn't really that great in the first place, if you ask me >_> It felt like they were trying too hard to be a Hollywood action movie) And honestly the necromorphs new models were less "scary" than 1 & 2.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 7, 2017)

Think Pokemon Sun was a disappointment to me too, I haven't managed to finish it. Not sure what it is about it, but it just doesn't feel like a Pokemon game.

Starbound. Before it came out I was really hyped for it, they had a really big vision for it and it looked like it would be similar to Terraria but better. I gave it a good while, but I was never overly impressed with it, even further into development I never enjoyed it like I did Terraria.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

I bought Ever Oasis, because it sounded like AC. I was bored to death after 10 minutes and got rid of it. 

I somehow ended up dead in it, and still don't know what from.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

Scrapper said:


> Probably some of you had this situation before: You bought a game that looked promising
> and fun, however, while you played it, you realized that it isn't that great at all and not as
> you imagined. Maybe even so bad that you regret having bought it.
> 
> ...



Fallout 4 for me too, waste of complete hype and money, and I loved the Fallout series too.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

so i was disappointed in pokemon ultra moon at first since it's basically the same as moon but i really enjoyed moon and i wanted to play it again so i guess it wasn't that bad that the games were similar and ultra moon had a lot of snazzy extra stuff anyway so it ended up being one of my favourite pokemon games

but i was very disappointed in pokemon shield, if my sister never pointed out how bad the graphics were then i probably wouldn't have even noticed
but because she did, i spent the entire time i played it, comparing it to other games that had wayy better graphics and came out long before it

also shield was well easy, i completed it in like 2 days whereas pokemon black took me a month and diamond took me 14 years lol
plus sw/sh was £76 including DLC so i just feel like at this point, nintendo doesn't care about pokemon and will just make a game without spending actual time on it and sell it for as much as they can, which is pretty upsetting because i've lost loads of money on a game that was badly made


----------



## Envy (Feb 15, 2021)

Animal Crossing City Folk
The Sims 4
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Pokemon Sun/Moon
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
Mario Kart 7 (to a lesser extent than the above)
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (has many redeeming qualities, but also some big disappointments like the disconnected world)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D/Majora's Mask 3D (just really disappointing remakes. The two games deserved so much better).


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 15, 2021)

The most recent game that disappointed me was Tohu. It's has beautiful art design which drew me into it. But the gameplay isn't satisfying at all. I should have waited til reviews came out before buying, like I normally do. Well, I learned my lesson!


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 15, 2021)

Blue Reflection. 

I really adored the art for it and I have always loved magical girls, but the combat for it was so easy even when bumping the game into hard mode, and you had all your health restored after each fight so it didn't feel like much of a challenge and just bummed me out. The only positive I can say is big boss battles had good music and the girls looked cute.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 19, 2021)

Mario and Rabbids, I got bored so fast.
Also some Sims game on the DS which I returned on the same day lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 19, 2021)

Well.
Friday Night Funkin'. 
It was a cool game, but it felt like it was... missing something...


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 19, 2021)

mirror's edge catalyst! waited years for a sequel to my favorite game and it ended up being garbage


----------



## Flicky (Feb 20, 2021)

Pokemon Sun and Moon were pretty disappointing for me. Pokemon Dash was kinda meh too.

Also, The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning really annoyed me, because it was initially advertised as a prequel game before turning out to be an edgy remake of the series upon release. I might have been able to get past the story, but gameplay was just a boring button mashing combat game instead of a platformer. Don't get me wrong, some combat games rock - this one didn't imho.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm sure there are quite a few games that I've found a little disappointing over the years but these are the only one I can think of at the moment:

Pokemon Let's Go Eevee (or Pikachu) - I did enjoy this game when I first started it but before long I'd lost interest and have never actually finished the game. It's not an awful game but it just didn't really add anything new and usually I have no problems completing Pokemon games so it was disappointing to me that I got bored of it so quickly
Super Mario Galaxy - when this game was first released for the Wii I probably didn't give it enough of a chance, I played it for a few hours and then gave up with it as it just didn't interest me. I decided to give it another go when 3D Allstars was released on the Switch and while it was better then I remembered I still didn't find it as enjoyable as I'd hoped, it might've not helped that I played it after Sunshine (one of my top Mario games but gets a lot less love generally then Galaxy) so to me it had quite a lot to live up to. I've never tried Galaxy 2, mainly because I had little interest in the first game, but I've heard its a better game so maybe if I'd given that one a go I might've had a better opinion on Galaxy.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

i recently got weakwood throne and it was kinda boring tbh
to be fair i only paid like £1.50 for it but it's still pretty bad


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 22, 2021)

Minecraft. Never was drawn to it, but finally decided to give it a chance on Switch... and it’s exactly as I expected it. Guess I’m just disappointed it didn’t exceed my already low expectations. Placing those blocks one at a time... ugh.

Dragon Quest VIII. I had to force myself to finish the game. The story was so boring and I didn’t care for any of the characters. Heard nothing but good things about the game, but man was it boring to me.


----------



## Xinyiki (Feb 22, 2021)

I know it was mentioned before but Hometown Story wasn’t the best game for me ^^;
Personally it was lacking overall and it doesn’t have anything for me to feel the need to advance the game or feeling rewarded for the work that have been put into it. I haven’t played it in a long time so many of its features and plot of the story are lost to me, but the feeling of disappointment still stick with me to this day so I can’t say I can recommend the game to anyone ^^’


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 24, 2021)

For me, it'll have to be Guinness World Records: The Video Game, since you cannot even delete existent save files there (I got it secondhand)  and imho I find it lame overall too...
Furthermore, I dunno.


----------



## DVD (Feb 24, 2021)

I bought a game years ago called Heart & Slash because it looked ADORABLE, I loved the aesthetic and the hack&slash gameplay seemed fun but when I played it uhh, I had absolutely no idea where I was supposed to go or what I was supposed to do, then I randomly encountered some sort of boss battle or something and I also didn't know how to beat it so yeah I was pretty disappointed

I'm sure there's more games I've tried that I've had the same issue with, but I don't remember right now


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2021)

Cyberpunk. (Sorry if it was already mentioned)  It looked hot with the graphics and mechanics, but in truth it was a glitchy unfinished mess. I got so mad I returned it to the store and got persona 5 royal  instead.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 24, 2021)

Paper Mario Origami King. There were parts that I really enjoyed. The music was fantastic, Olivia's character was adorable, and the level design was pretty okay too (you couldn't get me out of that boot). But the story and other characters were so shallow and that battle design was so stupid. I adore the other games and was so excited to have a version on the Switch. It was my boyfriend's first Paper Mario and I had to tell him, "They're not all like this I swear!"


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077. 

On paper, I love absolutely everything about it, the cyberpunk setting especially which is what interested me the most. It's a setting I absolutely LOVE but it really isn't done all that much (or all that well) in games very often considering how much creativity that setting allows, so to see any big AAA studio (lets be real, CDPR aren't the little indie company people make them out to be) doing something with it got me excited. Trash companies like EA or Activision could have been taking a crack at it, I would have somehow still be hyped.

The only thing I didn't care about which everybody else did was the developer, because their previous Witcher games didn't interest me. This game I had on my radar because it interested me, I otherwise ignored it and the hype until I could buy it myself. The only game I've bought on release in literal years.



I lost total interest though thanks to how broken the game was and how both my Xbox and PC struggled to run it in an enjoyable enough way. I would have happily dropped the settings as much as I needed for just a solid 30fps but I couldn't even get that, and the AI was awful too. Enemies just stood there doing nothing...The crashes, freezing, glitching and a ton of other issues I've seen many times before but NEVER all in the same game. It may be fine now but I don't think I've ever been so burned on a game.


----------



## Pondo (Feb 25, 2021)

Pokémon Moon, for sure. Alright, this is both complaining and story-esque, but bear with me.

Nintendo had hyped it to heck and back, so I was super excited, I bought it from the eShop (yes, digitally) when it was released at midnight... only to learn it takes ~_26k blocks_ of space. The SD card that comes with every 3ds doesn’t have that much space! I had to go out and buy a bigger one! (First red flag.) Then, when I have this new, 32gb SD card in, I buy the game and...... it takes 3 hours to download. (Second red flag.) Alright, whatever, I get the game going. And it’s stuttering, like lagging a bit. Opening (and closing) the game (from the home screen) is a waiting game. So I’m like, “alright, maybe the game is just so good that my old 3ds can’t handle it” (though it handled other games I bought digitally just fine). I get maybe 20 minutes in and the dread starts setting in. Oh no, _please _don’t be a hand-holdy game. Please. I just want to explore! Don’t do this to me game. Don’t be a reoccurring theme here! It is a reoccurring theme. (Final red flag.) Throughout the entire game, you are told you cannot go to the next area because you don’t have the proper stamps. You want to grind from higher-level opponents than what you’re currently dealing with? Too bad! Either face them head-on or enjoy leveling up rather slowly on wild Pokémon.

I realize my gripes with this game are probably popular ones. But if the little problems are what a lot of people notice most, there’s a problem. (And they didn’t fix the last one in USUM. I have that game but in physical form so I can’t speak on behalf of everyone who bought it/has it digitally.)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 25, 2021)

Vie said:


> Pokémon Moon, for sure. Alright, this is both complaining and story-esque, but bear with me.
> 
> Nintendo had hyped it to heck and back, so I was super excited, I bought it from the eShop (yes, digitally) when it was released at midnight... only to learn it takes ~_26k blocks_ of space. The SD card that comes with every 3ds doesn’t have that much space! I had to go out and buy a bigger one! (First red flag.) Then, when I have this new, 32gb SD card in, I buy the game and...... it takes 3 hours to download. (Second red flag.) Alright, whatever, I get the game going. And it’s stuttering, like lagging a bit. Opening (and closing) the game (from the home screen) is a waiting game. So I’m like, “alright, maybe the game is just so good that my old 3ds can’t handle it” (though it handled other games I bought digitally just fine). I get maybe 20 minutes in and the dread starts setting in. Oh no, _please _don’t be a hand-holdy game. Please. I just want to explore! Don’t do this to me game. Don’t be a reoccurring theme here! It is a reoccurring theme. (Final red flag.) Throughout the entire game, you are told you cannot go to the next area because you don’t have the proper stamps. You want to grind from higher-level opponents than what you’re currently dealing with? Too bad! Either face them head-on or enjoy leveling up rather slowly on wild Pokémon.
> 
> I realize my gripes with this game are probably popular ones. But if the little problems are what a lot of people notice most, there’s a problem. (And they didn’t fix the last one in USUM. I have that game but in physical form so I can’t speak on behalf of everyone who bought it/has it digitally.)


Is it just me or did Pokémon Sun/Moon feel more laggy and pixelated than Pokémon XY?


----------



## Pondo (Feb 25, 2021)

Yael said:


> Is it just me or did Pokémon Sun/Moon feel more laggy and pixelated than Pokémon XY?


_IT IS!_ I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED!


----------



## vixened (Feb 25, 2021)

- Pokemon Moon/Sun
was super boring and it lagged like crazy. cant get into it

- Smash Bros Ultimate 
It's a fun game, Im just not super into fighting games


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 25, 2021)

Vie said:


> _IT IS!_ I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED!


EXACTLY OMG Especially as they tried to upgrade the graphics but then it all went laggy and the 3DS wasn't able to process it appropriately. And the game took AGES to load.

I also think nature like forests or fields looked better in XY for some reason? Like I don't know they tried too hard to make it realistic in Sun Moon


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Mar 2, 2021)

Sadly, Fallout 76. I had very high expectations but I should have known better lol It is a shame honestly as it really had a lot of potential but ended up falling short for me.


----------



## frogger1780 (Mar 4, 2021)

For me it's Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening

Bought it cause the art style looked really cute (and it is), but it didn't take long to complete and to me it's a game with little replay value. Not bad but was disappointing especially considering its a full-priced Switch game. I mean if I'm spending that much on a game I'd hope it's something I can play through multiple times, but too me it just got too boring.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Mar 6, 2021)

Probably Halo 5: Guardians

I actually held off on playing it's campaign for the longest time cause I heard so many bad things about it. When I did finally get around to playing it for achievements' sake, man were those things true lol. The game is just a tough slog to get through, especially on Legendary, and the story was just not interesting in the slightest. The multiplayer on the other hand is fantastic and is easily my favorite advanced movement shooter. I'm really hoping the next game in the series fixes the problems present in 5's campaign, which does seem to be the case fortunately. 



Koopadude100 said:


> Cyberpunk. (Sorry if it was already mentioned)  It looked hot with the graphics and mechanics, but in truth it was a glitchy unfinished mess. I got so mad I returned it to the store and got persona 5 royal  instead.





Tao said:


> Cyberpunk 2077.
> 
> On paper, I love absolutely everything about it, the cyberpunk setting especially which is what interested me the most. It's a setting I absolutely LOVE but it really isn't done all that much (or all that well) in games very often considering how much creativity that setting allows, so to see any big AAA studio (lets be real, CDPR aren't the little indie company people make them out to be) doing something with it got me excited. Trash companies like EA or Activision could have been taking a crack at it, I would have somehow still be hyped.
> 
> ...



While the complaints about performance and terrible AI are absolutely legitimate, I actually kind of enjoyed the game. I thought the writing, world-building, and visuals were great, though that's about it. The gunplay feels very unpolished but still enjoyable to a certain degree. The skill tree was pretty enjoyable too, though apparently some are completely bugged? The police system is quite possibly the worst I've ever seen in a video game and it really ruins the experience sometimes. The vehicle handling is definitely pretty wack as well, but that but I hardly used vehicles after I found out about the bhop glitch. This game was definitely half-baked and it's incredibly disappointing to see that when considering what was originally intended to be in the game. What we did get was still pretty enjoyable, but only if you're able to run it properly. If the game ever gets patched to the point of it running well on less powerful machines, I'd recommend checking it out again though maybe not at full price. (Note: My rig has a GTX 1080, 16GB DDR4 RAM, and an i5 9600K)


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 6, 2021)

Disney Magical World for the 3DS was kind of disappointing. Maybe I'm being unfair since I'm definitely not the target audience age wise, but still. I just feel like with a theme like _Disney _there is so much to work with that what we got was underwhelming. Granted it was made on the 3DS so there were limitations but other games like Fantasy Life had cute worlds that were pretty big to explore.

I think the premise behind Disney Magical World is super cute I just wish the different worlds we got were more... worldy. I really enjoyed how they did the Winnie the Pooh & Pirates of the Caribbean sections. Neither were super big but at least it felt like I had a bit of wiggle room to explore. With every other world it was this pretty small area and then ... dungeons. That weren't really Disney themed with their battles/enemies, which was a little disappointing. I would've liked to see different character customization options as well and I found the frame rate to not be super great on my 3DS, even when playing on the New 3DS. 

I would love to see a 3rd game for the Switch, even if that's unlikely. It would be nice to see the game with improved graphics and larger worlds, because I think the concept is so adorable.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 7, 2021)

Lately I've been trying to play Dirt 5 on Xbox Gamepass. It's a great game when it works...but it keeps crashing. And I don't just mean a crash back to the Xbox menu, I mean...it keeps turning off my Xbox entirely, which makes me nervous. So much so, that I've basically stopped trying to play it. I can't afford (or find) a Series X yet...so I'm not too keen on Dirt 5 killing my Xbox One before I can get a replacement. Very disappointed that the game doesn't just work...because I enjoy it quite a bit. But, it's a persisting issue. I tried at least three times and had the same thing happen.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 11, 2021)

Trine 4 was a huge disappointment to me. I actually returned the game.
I never played the Trine games, but what got my attention was Trine 4 was largely about multiplayer. Like it was the first multiplayer and was advertised about multiplayer. You can play it single and not miss out on anything too if you wanted.
Well... that part of the game was Majorly broken. I actually wrote a review of the game on social media (something I usually don't do) because I was so disappointed and didn't want others to be as well if they were only getting it for multiplayer. It really looked like a fun game to play especially with your friends. Anywho I guess the company or creators of the game messaged me and apologized and they have a patch for it coming out... mind you, this was like two days after the game was released. I was not impressed. You can't tell me you started making the patch after release of the game. They had to have known it was a large issue before hand.

Sword and Shield was a disappointment in the wild area multiplayer. But the game itself wasn't a disappointment.

Old Game Alert
I was really disappointed in Pokemon Diamond as well as Pokemon X. 

I really enjoyed Zelda Ocarina of Time Remake (I didn't get to play the orginal) that I decided to get Zelda Majora's Mask Remake. I heard all kinds of great things about that game too. Well, I didn't care for it and was actually kinda sad about it. It wasn't a bad game, but not my cup of tea. I am still open to Zelda games, but going to be more cautious.

That is all I can really think of right now. I usually have good experiences with games, because I take my time on making sure it is something I would vibe with before buying.


----------



## Bui (Mar 12, 2021)

Mario Kart 7 was a bit disappointing due to its lack of Single Player vs mode or mission mode, especially considering the fact that it was on a handheld system that wasn't always going to have access to an internet connection, but in the end I was still able to enjoy the game. Majora's Mask 3D was on an entirely different level of disappointment for me though. Majora's Mask (the original) is my favorite game of all time (and not because of nostalgia, seeing as I still regularly do full runs of the game to this day), but with the way the game was butchered in the remake (in my opinion anyway), MM3D oddly sits as my least favorite game of all time.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

The game that I was let down by was sonic forces due to its lack of originality, story, and content. The game feels like it lacks a lot of levels or length when playing them. Also the controls are very bad.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 25, 2021)

Final Fantasy XIII-2, Tales of Zestiria (that was my first and only tales game), Fate Extella, and maybe Pokemon X and Y and Black and White. The Pokemon ones I couldn’t get into that much.

I liked FFXIII’s story but felt like the story of XIII-2 didn’t flow well with the ending of XIII. The time travel thing had potential but, I was disappointed with mostly the story. Also, I did not like Noel; I felt he was pretty boring.

Can’t exactly remember what bothered me anout Tales of Zestiria. I know I was disappointed, but not sure why. I did like Dezel (first time I heard Daisuke Ono and now I am a huge fan ; one good thing that came from the game) and Edna but everyone else :/.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 26, 2021)

_Yoshi's Crafted World_, probably.  I've accepted that Yoshi games will probably never again be as good as _Yoshi's Island _on the Super Nintendo, and while this game is a huge improvement over previous titles in the series, I still think it's a bit by the numbers and feels slightly underdeveloped in areas. Not a bad game by any means, but definitely one whose pure aesthetic made me wish it could have been at least a little bit less underwhelming.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 26, 2021)

Splatoon 2 to be honest. I got really good at it but playing with randoms are just not fun with them making dumb plays, and the modes have gotten a bit repetitive. An occasional Rainmaker game is still fun though.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 26, 2021)

X/Y and US/UM. They just felt like rushed Pokemon games and I couldn't get into them at all. I played through X/Y til the end but I bailed with US/UM after the second trial.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 26, 2021)

When I was young, Animal Crossing Wild World disappointed me. I had played the Gamecube version and was so excited for a sequel. Back then I was again, young, and it was hard to find a ton of stuff about it online, so I went into ACWW completely blind. Right away my little mind was turned off by the graphics and then at the time, I didn't like the rolling log type world. Finally as I played, I realized it was very very similar to the Gamecube one, but in my opinion, worse. I put it down and never touched it again. Had I not been a young boy at the time I think I would've appreciated it a lot more, but little me gave it a big thumbs down.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

Aside from the obvious Pokemon sw/sh, I recently got AER: memories of old and My time at portia from the estore. Both were highly rated online but I personally didn't like either of them. AER had cool gameplay but too much dialogue for me to the point that it was overwhelming and I couldn't keep the story straight, but most importantly the story/ending was extremely lack luster and disappointing. As for My time at portia, I thought it was going to be really good since people who play AC like this game, but I wasn't very impressed. Again the gameplay was really cool (loved how you could craft, fight, _and_ socialize) but I found the characters to be really bland. I felt like they literally had only one line of dialogue because they would say the exact same thing every time I talked to them, which made it hard to connect to the game and keep playing long term.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 17, 2021)

Although I do a better job of tempering my expectations these days to avoid disappointment, there's three games that come to mind that were disappointments to me:

*Yooka-Laylee:* It's a shame since I was so excited for this game due to it being a spiritual successor to the Banjo-Kazooie series. I had backed the Kickstarter for it, I had played the Toybox demo of it in 2016 and got more excited for it, but then my hype for it poofed after it came out but my copy of the game got "lost" by Canada Post, leaving me unable to play it right away (it got delivered 2 months later, but not before Playtonic sent me a replacement copy). When I finally got to play it, it just fell flat and didn't have quite the same level of charm that Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie had. Still, given how I enjoyed Yooka-Laylee and the Impossible Lair a lot when that came out, I wouldn't mind a proper sequel to it if Playtonic ever decided to do one, since I feel like they'd do a better job with a potential sequel.

*Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts:* Banjo-Tooie was my first ever game and I loved it so much, and still love it to this day. I really wanted Banjo-Threeie to exist, and after the initial annoucement trailer that a Banjo-Kazooie game was coming to the Xbox 360, I ended up getting a 360 in anticipation of it. Then Nuts & Bolts came out and it ended up being nothing like Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie and I was heartbroken. It felt like a completely different franchise with Banjo-Kazooie slapped on it to make it sell. I played it, shelved it, forced myself to play and beat it years later and then never touched it again. It's sad that this game killed the series, since the bear and bird duo still deserve tons of love. At least they got into Super Smash Bros. Ultimate years later.

*Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D:* I love Majora's Mask. It's my favorite game of all time. After they released Ocarina of Time 3D (which I enjoyed more than the original OoT and I thought did well to leave the core of OoT alone while improving the graphics and controls), I really wanted Nintendo to do a Majora's Mask 3D remake, and I was so excited when it was announced then released. Unfortunately, it was just a huge disappointment. Ultimately, the saying "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" really, _really_ should've been followed here, since a lot of the changes they made were awful (off the top of my head, original Zora swimming not being the default and being locked behind magic, all the bosses being re-designed, the new Bomber's Notebook being way too intrusive and handholdy, the pressure and atmosphere created by the time mechanic being nerfed by all the save points) and took away from what I loved about the original game. I 100%ed the game and then never touched it again while I've continued playing the original Majora's Mask a bunch since then.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

Paper Mario Sticker Star.

Like I don’t know why they change the mechanics from TTYD. Adding new ones would be cool maybe, but they started to change things so much it just doesn’t have the same charm. Even the story seemed kinda dull in comparison.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2021)

Paper Mario Sticker Star disappointed me. It doesn’t feel the same as TTYD or the original Paper Mario, which was my favorite.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 18, 2021)

Any (exclusive) Nintendo Switch title except Breath of the Wild, Splatoon 2 (specifically, Salmon Run), Mario+Rabbids, and probably ACNH. Nintendo interests me because of their innovation and exciting gameplay, but right now, all I see are rehash after rehash after rehash (of their previous games). Same old gameplay. I don't judge them based on graphics, presentation, and those technical stuff. Obviously, they're nothing special but I really don't mind. I just expect that, at least, they'd make up for it on the gameplay department. Like yeah, give me something new. Right now, I'm not impressed. No offense. I mean, obviously it's just my opinion.


----------



## arikins (Dec 18, 2021)

sekiro 

it's not a bad game @ all, in fact it's great, problem is i never played any of the dark souls games which are readily famous for being difficult. mini bosses were too difficult for me to figure out in sekiro & the penalty for dying over and over again gave me tons of anxiety. i just don't think it was my type of game, and it sits with the rest of my old xbox 360 games that aren't played anymore


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2021)

The Danganronpa and Persona games to be honest (Shin Megami Tensei >>>> Persona).


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

Paper Mario Sticker Star was the first game to really disappoint me. I was expecting another charming RPG with memorable characters and fun locations. Instead it was a soulless game where battles were literally a waste of time. NPCs had little to differentiate them from each other. Gone are the days of quirky characters and fun allies. All that’s left were toads and generic Mario enemies. At least the music was decent.

Shin Megami Tensei 3 Nocture “Remastered”. The game is clunky and dated. Dungeons are confusing mazes and the random encounter rate was too high. All the “remaster” added was 1080p output, a lower difficulty, and muffled music. None of the game’s actual issues were fixed. It’s a shame since I really like SMT 4 and 5.


----------



## vixened (Dec 19, 2021)

I know someone already said Danganronpa V3 but I didnt like it very much. the game felt pretty padded, cuz it was so slow and long. especially with the trails. the plot was okay until the ending, I hate the concept of it. it's so dumb. _uggggggghhhh. _
at least some of the characters were cool and the music was good.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

BD/SP. I don't really get the "lol pure remake gimme" approach and leaving out wonder/surprise trade and GTS for it, those things are like half the game for me and it feels like NH release, paying full price for a rushed game. Also the graphics are rather annoying caue you can't really move around smooth. Big sad cause I really loved the games for DS and I was looking forward to get properly wt/gts-ing on this one


----------



## Snek (Dec 19, 2021)

BD/SP. Its not because of the graphics or other similar arguments, its because ILCA (not Gamefreak), kept a lot of things that hindered QoL for players, especially when it came to breeding and hidden abilities...which I do most of the time. That's how I got 999.59 hours in Sword. 200 BP for HAs??? I'd rather breed in Sword and send over mons thru Home than go through the grind of the Battle Tower. The Pokeradar doesnt work in caves or with mons in water. There are so many limitations that it can just get frustrating. Breeding is also better in Sword. You get a bike sim route thats longer, two breeding facilities and high IV Dittos thru a Isle of Armor den. I've actually started to breed BD/SP mons in Sword now just send over to BD once its Home compatible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2021)

Snek said:


> BD/SP. Its not because of the graphics or other similar arguments, its because ILCA (not Gamefreak), kept a lot of things that hindered QoL for players, especially when it came to breeding and hidden abilities...which I do most of the time. That's how I got 999.59 hours in Sword. 200 BP for HAs??? I'd rather breed in Sword and send over mons thru Home than go through the grind of the Battle Tower. The Pokeradar doesnt work in caves or with mons in water. There are so many limitations that it can just get frustrating. Breeding is also better in Sword. You get a bike sim route thats longer, two breeding facilities and high IV Dittos thru a Isle of Armor den. I've actually started to breed BD/SP mons in Sword now just send over to BD once its Home compatible.


Okay wow now I really regret it...sans my Jirachi lol. And yeah I prefer Sword so so much more for literally everything. I can also Surprise trade and while Home sucks for GTS I don't really use it SwSh is way more playable.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Dec 19, 2021)

Pokemon Ultra Moon. When it came out it looked like it had *much* more content than Moon, but in reality it had the festival plaza post game that lasted less than 3 hours and had the exact same main story but a little worse. Remember ultra megapolis? It had so much potential, but Gamefreak kind of cheaped out and made it just a straight corridor leading to the a tower.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2021)

vixenism said:


> I know someone already said Danganronpa V3 but I didnt like it very much. the game felt pretty padded, cuz it was so slow and long. especially with the trails. the plot was okay until the ending, I hate the concept of it. it's so dumb. _uggggggghhhh. _
> at least some of the characters were cool and the music was good.


LOL what are the odds of multiple people saying the same game here. (Probably goes to show how bad the game was, jk.)

Anyway yeah same boat, DrV3 was a huge letdown for me, especially the ending. It’s such a shame because I really liked the intro chapter, I thought the twist was cool and I had high hopes it was going to live up to the intro. The middle part was okay, liked some cases and was indifferent towards others. The ending though.... _sheesh_. I came to play a game, not listen to like 15 mins of monologue that just recycles the same thought over and over and over. It feels like the writer wrote it for 5-year-olds or something. I actually read some analysis of the game’s ending and though seeing different people’s takes was interesting, DrV3 was poorly written because you had all these people trying to justify the ending. There’s a difference between making an analysis for an open ending and making an analysis for a poorly written ending, which I think DrV3 suffered from the latter. There was so much confusion that I think even the developers had to clarify some parts of the ending. 

It‘s a shame since I personally really liked the DrV3 cast. I especially have a love/hate relationship with Kokichi, he’s annoyingly lovable I guess. I also loved the twist with the very first case, probably one of my favorite cases in the series.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 10, 2022)

I got Eastward a while ago since it was a really anticipated new indie game but I haven't been able to really get into it. Usually games captivate me immediately but I was just not feeling motivated to play it. I'll probably pick it up again someday though, since I barely got an hour into the game.

I also recently played Gris and it was good but slightly disappointing. I had just finished Celeste and was hoping for another moving game but I personally found that the fact that there was no dialogue in the game to be a little confusing for me. I'm a STEM major (lol) so interpreting stories isn't my strong suit so this just may be a me problem haha...


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 23, 2022)

Cyperpunk 2077: super buggy, bad writing; I didn't the controls. I thought it was neat they gave you the option to customize, you know, but I felt the face options were kind of limited. I couldn't fully tailor him to my liking

Red Dead Redemption 2: my introduction to the franchise. I gave-up after 15 minutes. I found it kind of slow and tedious

Pokemon ORAS: I'm sorry, I couldn't get past the art I miss the sprite graphics so much


----------



## Belle T (Jan 23, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> Pokemon ORAS: I'm sorry, I couldn't get past the art I miss the sprite graphics so much


It wasn't terribly great even if you could get past the art style.  It felt more than just a tad slapped together, and the number of genuine improvements over the original games (particularly those that were added in Emerald version) are notably few.  I will at least concede that ORAS is a far better experience that what I've seen of Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl, but it does have an extremely similar feeling of "the same game but less interesting."


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2022)

Unpopular opinions:

* Breath of the Wild​* Jedi Fallen Order​​​Still looking forward to BOTW2 though.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 26, 2022)

JKDOS said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 
> * *Breath of the Wild*​* Jedi Fallen Order​​​Still looking forward to BOTW2 though.


 Could you expand on that


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2022)

iiyyja said:


> Could you expand on that




Here is my review for Jedi Fallen Order.



Spoiler



Not Recommended
44.8 hrs on record (40.5 hrs at review time)
I had originally given it a thumbs up, but after obtaining 100% game completion, I've come to realize the game flat out sucks. It leaves a lot to be desired, and falls flat in a lot of areas.

My main gripe is with how dreadful traversing the planets is. For god's sake there needs to be some kind of quick travel functionality between "meditation" points. It takes ages to go from point-to-point throughout the maps, and can take a good chunk of time figuring out how to get back to your ship.

Combat is flat out boring, and half-baked.

The in game map is god awful, though better than nothing.

There are very few planets, with some of which being tiny. The world is life less. It's like you're stuck in an apocalyptic world with some enemies. It's depressing.

The music is forgettable, and uninteresting.

Another thing that is annoying, but nothing too degrading is Cal will turn his light saber off while not in combat. WTF. Let us keep it on unless climbing and swimming.

The developers certainly were never taught "Quality over quantity". They add dozens of BB-1 skins, ponchos, and outfits, etc, but nearly 90%+ or them are not even worth using. Why not do something better for customization, like let us use the dark side Cal outfit, or play in storm trooper armor.

I am looking forward to DLC content, but DLC isn't going to save this game.
Posted November 18, 2019. Last edited December 29, 2019.




I've never written a review for BOTW, and it's been so long since I last played, I'd probably not be able to say what I need to. If I have to sum up what I don't like off the top of my head:




Spoiler



- Forgettable and uninteresting music. LOZ games like Ocarina of Time shine in its soundtrack, and this is something BOTW doesn't have or come close to. It can't match the magical feeling of entering Hyrule fields and other great songs.

- Combat. The combat system just isn't my cup of tea.

- Weapon durability - Single biggest flaw of the entire game. Weapon break way too easily too. A weapon durability system only encourages hoarding cool swords, and then never using them out of fear of losing them. This is the biggest reason I can't bring myself to ever return to this game after beating the story. I dread losing my weapons and having to find new ones. Games that use durability systems tend to be far more unrealistic than real life durability. Please leave durability out of action and adventure games. That stuff makes more sense for survival games.

- Storms. The rain is annoying, and the lightning is even more so.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 29, 2022)

The biggest disappointment in my life has been ACNH. It soured me on Nintendo in general. I was very loyal to Nintendo, even when they were struggling financially and would buy every AC game, no matter how bad, just to support them. I would also buy Pokemon titles even though I haven't enjoyed a Pokemon game since BW2. The final straw was SW/SH; I couldn't just buy new games blind anymore. I've heard bad things about BD/SP so I think I made the right choice. I'm watching streams of Legends: Arceus and cautiously seeing if it's worth getting.


----------



## michito (Jan 29, 2022)

*Persona Q2*. I loved the original Q game, even if the story was cliché. at least it landed well; also the interactions between the characters were funny and the stroll (was it named like that?) mechanic was nice. 
PQ2 was just so boring, who in the team though it was a good idea to repeat the exact same story 5 times just with different characters? Specially considering the movie setting, they could've throw them in all sorts of situations with no problem. The mazes were super boring too since they removed all the puzzles (well, the FOES are still here, but most of them move on the same pattern and barely cause a problem), and they removed strolls (quests have way more text, but it was nice to see the characters in situations that dont involve quests).

I have more complains, but I think these are the main ones, bad story+bad maze gameplay.... The only thing that didn't disappoint me was the music, I  hope Kitajoh will be more preset in mainline games from now on now that Meguro went freelance, I love what they both did in this OST.


----------



## Bui (Jan 29, 2022)

Adding onto the other 2 games I posted about, I'd also like to mention Splatoon. I bought the game on Christmas the year it came out and had very high hopes for it. The Single Player mode was fun, if a bit short, but I expected to make up the rest of the cost in multiplayer. And it was fun. Those first few games were an absolute blast and I expected to be playing that game near daily for months to come. Then, the maps reset and booted me from the lobby, and it all went to crap. I guess the game's matchmaking system decided that if I could do well against other first-time players, I could also do well against full teams of level 50s that have been playing the game since launch. I didn't mind losing in and of itself, as even the games I lost at the start were fun. What I hated was that not only did I not stand even the slightest chance against these players, I was also essentially dead weight forcing my teams to play a 3v4 which naturally cost them the game every time. I didn't like that the game was forcing me to ruin it for every team unfortunate enough to get stuck with me, so after trying again for a few more days with the exact same results every time (matching me exclusively with max level players and costing my team the game each time), I ended up quitting and selling the game. It honestly soured me on the entire series right from the start which sucks, because I really wanted to enjoy it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 29, 2022)

New Horizons (I can appreciate the game for what it is now and 2.0 helped alot. Other than Nook Upgrades, Tortimers island and a few other things ACNH developers did everything they could have done to fix the mistake it was. I think the game is still tons of fun though. I am just sad its not what I wished it would have been. The game is amazing though. I think the reason the developers focused so much more on designing is that they thought that was the main thing we all wanted from an AC game because of the Dream Suite and all of that but in reality we wanted that and the CORE ac experience. I could say more but I think ACNH is a great game for what it is!)

I would say Pikmin 2! I LOVED Pikmin 3 and Pikmin 1 SO MUCH. I hated the cave system in Pikmin 2. I understand alot of people loved it but it was not my cup of tea! I hope that you enjoyed it if you have played it!

In the end everyone has different opinions so lets be kind to one another and respect that


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 29, 2022)

I got bored of Persona 5 pretty fast, I played one Persona game and loved it. But eh, this one was ok, but not a huge fan of it.

I did like Akechi, and Yusuke though. I didn't play past Yusuke's level I think. I know the next level was with one girl with pyramids? I can't remember her name.

(I wanted to date one of the two. But its just one of those kinda games, so I went asexual lol.)

Some of the characters werent all that great? Kinda stereotypical heros. It was kinda cool how they were all dealing with something, but I was kinda bored. It was cool at first, but not as great as I thought it would be.

Also didn't like Morgana at all, I love cats, but definitely not that cat.


----------

